# Biasin: "Chi mi ha detto Closing Ok, ora mi dice che..."



## Willy Wonka (5 Ottobre 2017)

Biasin a TL:

_"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_


----------



## kipstar (5 Ottobre 2017)

ah ...


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Come dicevo ieri, qualcosa di vero c'è. E' impensabile che siano tutti cattivoni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



.


----------



## sacchino (5 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cosa ha questo Elliot la lebbra?


----------



## __king george__ (5 Ottobre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha questo Elliot la lebbra?



non credo che Eliott ci metta in vendita arrivi lo sceicco di turno e ci compri...lo spero ma non credo....Elliott vende a chi ha i soldi senza guardare il resto....possiamo finire anche in pessime mani....e comunque tutto il discorso del mercato cinese,il mega-progetto che ci avrebbe fatto grandi ecc va a farsi benedire....si ricomincia da zero....


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Però mi aspetto una comunicazione ufficiale, perchè ora si rende d'obbligo, di Fassone. Senza comunicati stampa di tipo "gallianesco". Non è più solo qualche voce fuori dal coro.


----------



## krull (5 Ottobre 2017)

Eccoci. Siamo al momento dove scopriamo tutte le carte di Lì che sono...un bel 2 di picche. E se molla il CDA pure Haixia possiamo dire ciao ciao ad un ritorno nel calcio che conta. Per chi si augura di finire nelle mani di Elliott. Consiglierei di leggersi cosa hanno fatto con l'Argentina. Singer é senza scrupoli. Sarebbe perfettamente capace di mobilitare tutti gli asset (giocatori, Milanello) per rientrare dei soldi investiti. Gliene frega meno di zero del Milan. Grazie Silvio per averci venduto al primo che passava.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2017)

Fosse vero che porcheria


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



il progetto è naufragato con l'arrivo del funzionale, in quel momento hanno abbandonato l'idea di essere competitivi


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2017)

Troppe voci... tira una brutta aria.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Ottobre 2017)

e poi diciamo la verità Biasin è uno dei pochi che qui è sempre stato apprezzato e ritenuto credibile,,,,ora non è che di colpo lo possiamo classificare come cialtrone.....boh....


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Ottobre 2017)

temo che fra qualche mese la sezione vendita società dovrà essere riaperta..


----------



## vanbasten (5 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credo che Eliott ci metta in vendita arrivi lo sceicco di turno e ci compri...lo spero ma non credo....Elliott vende a chi ha i soldi senza guardare il resto....possiamo finire anche in pessime mani....e comunque tutto il discorso del mercato cinese,il mega-progetto che ci avrebbe fatto grandi ecc va a farsi benedire....si ricomincia da zero....



ma chi spende 300 milioni non è uno sprovveduto. Chi ne spende 1 milione o 740 in prestito magari si.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Ottobre 2017)

Non è che si capisca bene lo schema quale sarebbe. 200 milioni devono rientrare in Cina? Quindi erano un altro prestito, non un investimento. Se non rientrano cosa succede? Il prestatore cosa aveva ricevuto in garanzia? Sempre azioni del Milan come Elliott?
Se così fosse...


----------



## neversayconte (5 Ottobre 2017)

BIasin è stato ultimamente il piu informato, molto piu di Campopiano per dire.
Ma è un giornalista e cmq c'è già la smentita societaria.
andiamo avanti, sono sicuro che quando il milan tornerà a vincere qualche partita ci saranno notizie 
positive anche nel versante societario.


----------



## krull (5 Ottobre 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> BIasin è stato ultimamente il piu informato, molto piu di Campopiano per dire.
> Ma è un giornalista e cmq c'è già la smentita societaria.
> andiamo avanti, sono sicuro che quando il milan tornerà a vincere qualche partita ci saranno notizie
> positive anche nel versante societario.



Non c'è nessuna smentita. E una partita vinta non cambierá nulla.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Aspettiamo il congresso cinese, senza troppi isterismi, e poi ne sapremo di più.


----------



## Kaw (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_


Va a finire che c'aveva ragione la D'Amico 

Sta esplodendo tutto come una bolla di sapone, sia in campo che fuori.
Sinceramente non l'avrei mai pensato, non dopo due mesi di campionato almeno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Ottobre 2017)

A quindi Haxia avrebbe fatto inserire un uomo nel CDA del Milan per tenerlo li 3 mesi. In pratica quello di Haxia era un prestito a brevissimo termine, ma non si sa come mai hanno deciso di inserire un loro uomo nel CDA di una società per nemmeno un bilancio. Nemmeno se vado io dallo strozzino mi obbliga a restituire un prestito (se di questo si trattasse) in così poco tempo e anzi non credo sia proprio possibile. 

Queste voci dovrebbe spiegare anche perchè continuano a credere che Mr Li sia un barbone. Se Mr Li va da Goldman ha ancora tanti soldi personali da impegnare, o pensate che sia diventato un barbone comprando il Milan?

Secondo il vostro scenario, Li ha speso 1 miliardo tra acquisizione e campagna acquisti, emettendo due bond di tasca propria, chiedendo a Elliot 180 milioni che non è nemmeno il 20% del valore degli asset societari, per perdere tutto così. Non so come siete abituati a fare affari, ma io dubito fortemente che questa gente caschi dal pero. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi Mr Li paga Elliot di tasca propria e il giorno dopo mette in vendita il Milan con il nuovo asset incrementato (speculandoci, ma sicuro non ci perde soldi).


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A quindi Haxia avrebbe fatto inserire un uomo nel CDA del Milan per tenerlo li 3 mesi. In pratica quello di Haxia era un prestito a brevissimo termine, ma non si sa come mai hanno deciso di inserire un loro uomo nel CDA di una società per nemmeno un bilancio. Nemmeno se vado io dallo strozzino mi obbliga a restituire un prestito (se di questo si trattasse) in così poco tempo e anzi non credo sia proprio possibile.
> 
> Queste voci dovrebbe spiegare anche perchè continuano a credere che Mr Li sia un barbone. Se Mr Li va da Goldman ha ancora tanti soldi personali da impegnare, o pensate che sia diventato un barbone comprando il Milan?
> 
> Secondo il vostro scenario, Li ha speso 1 miliardo tra acquisizione e campagna acquisti, emettendo due bond di tasca propria, chiedendo a Elliot 180 milioni che non è nemmeno il 20% del valore degli asset societari, per perdere tutto così. Non so come siete abituati a fare affari, ma io dubito fortemente che questa gente caschi dal pero. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi Mr Li paga Elliot di tasca propria e il giorno dopo mette in vendita il Milan con il nuovo asset incrementato (speculandoci, ma sicuro non ci perde soldi).



.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credo che Eliott ci metta in vendita arrivi lo sceicco di turno e ci compri...lo spero ma non credo....Elliott vende a chi ha i soldi senza guardare il resto....possiamo finire anche in pessime mani....e comunque tutto il discorso del mercato cinese,il mega-progetto che ci avrebbe fatto grandi ecc va a farsi benedire....si ricomincia da zero....


io invece ho paura anzi il terrore che Elliott ci vende a Berlusconi e che questo ci mette di nuovo Galliani


----------



## krull (5 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A quindi Haxia avrebbe fatto inserire un uomo nel CDA del Milan per tenerlo li 3 mesi. In pratica quello di Haxia era un prestito a brevissimo termine, ma non si sa come mai hanno deciso di inserire un loro uomo nel CDA di una società per nemmeno un bilancio. Nemmeno se vado io dallo strozzino mi obbliga a restituire un prestito (se di questo si trattasse) in così poco tempo e anzi non credo sia proprio possibile.
> 
> Queste voci dovrebbe spiegare anche perchè continuano a credere che Mr Li sia un barbone. Se Mr Li va da Goldman ha ancora tanti soldi personali da impegnare, o pensate che sia diventato un barbone comprando il Milan?
> 
> Secondo il vostro scenario, Li ha speso 1 miliardo tra acquisizione e campagna acquisti, emettendo due bond di tasca propria, chiedendo a Elliot 180 milioni che non è nemmeno il 20% del valore degli asset societari, per perdere tutto così. Non so come siete abituati a fare affari, ma io dubito fortemente che questa gente caschi dal pero. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi Mr Li paga Elliot di tasca propria e il giorno dopo mette in vendita il Milan con il nuovo asset incrementato (speculandoci, ma sicuro non ci perde soldi).



Rivedi i conti. Li non ha investito nemmeno 2/10 del miliardo che dici tu personalmente. E i bond per il mercato e non sono sottoscritti tutti da Elliott. E il prestito complessivo é 303 suddiviso tra Rossoneri Lux e Milan. E tutti devono essere restituiti. Pena Il buon Singer pignora tutta la baracca e se la svende pezzo per pezzo fino a che non sarà rientrato dei soldi investiti. Preghiamo piuttosto che qualche pazzo decida di investire 400 milioni per prenderci da Elliott. E gli asset societari sono solo i cartellini dei calciatori. Non la valutazione ( folle) fatta da Berlusconi.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mi viene da immaginare che il piano sia strutturato in modo che si arrivi a rivivere le riminiscenze dell'inverno 1985/86, coi tazebao fuori da San Siro con sopra scritto "Silvio, salvaci dalla vergogna".
Ipotesi tragica, ma a turbarmi è il pensiero di tutto ciò che accadrà da adesso ad allora.

Siamo ancora alla commedia dell'arte, tra un po' si passerà al dramma. Sempre teatro è.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Ottobre 2017)

Certo che il clima non è dei migliori. Sono passati 10 anni dalla ultima Champions. Ne ho visti passare 20 tra Ajax e Steaua. Meglio prepararsi, spero solo non siano di più (potrei non arrivarci)


----------



## vanbasten (5 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Rivedi i conti. Li non ha investito nemmeno 2/10 del miliardo che dici tu personalmente. E i bond per il mercato e non sono sottoscritti tutti da Elliott. E il prestito complessivo é 303 suddiviso tra Rossoneri Lux e Milan. E tutti devono essere restituiti. Pena Il buon Singer pignora tutta la baracca e se la svende pezzo per pezzo fino a che non sarà rientrato dei soldi investiti. Preghiamo piuttosto che qualche pazzo decida di investire 400 milioni per prenderci da Elliott. E gli asset societari sono solo i cartellini dei calciatori. Non la valutazione ( folle) fatta da Berlusconi.



è la colpa di tutto ciò sarebbe solo di berlusconi che ci ha venduti a degli sconosciuti intascandosi i 740 milioni


----------



## krull (5 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> è la colpa di tutto ciò sarebbe solo di berlusconi che ci ha venduti a degli sconosciuti intascandosi i 740 milioni



Se mi fossi presentato io ad Arcore con una cambiale gigante da 740 milioni lo avrebbe venduto anche a me il Milan. Erano almeno 4 anni che cercava di sbolognarci e lo ha fatto appena qualcuno ha bussato alla sua porta con i soldi richiesti. Se davvero gliene fosse fregato ancora qualcosa del Milan avrebbe bloccato tutto non appena ci furono i problemi con il blocco dei capitali dalla Cina che costrinsero Fassone a contattare Elliott. Ma aveva enormi problemi con le altre holding di famiglia e aveba appena perso i 700 milioni della cessione di Premium a Vivendi quindi non ci ha pensato 2 secondi. La favoletta delle garanzie di 400 milioni da investire sul mercato in 3 anni erano, ovviamente, balle


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Ottobre 2017)

Può succederci di tutto, tanto il fallimento non lo rischiamo perchè ci sono in ballo tanti soldi.

A me va bene ogni cosa finchè non si tratta di tornare in mano al nano, li torno sulle barricate.

Comunque secondo me sono notizie catastrofiste montate ad arte, mi fido della società che dice che non ci sono problemi.
Alla prima vittoria vedrete come cambia il clima intorno alla squadra


----------



## krull (5 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Può succederci di tutto, tanto il fallimento non lo rischiamo perchè ci sono in ballo tanti soldi.
> 
> A me va bene ogni cosa finchè non si tratta di tornare in mano al nano, li torno sulle barricate.
> 
> ...



Quello che ha detto ció per il quale stiamo postando qui ossia Biasin é lo stesso che ci difendeva contro Ruiu dicendo che dietro Lì c'era Huarong e che ad ottobre avrebbero sbloccato i capitali Cinesi e che avrebbero saldato il debito con Elliott. Ora invece dice le stesse cose che ha sempre detto Ruiu (nella sostanza non nei modi) su questi cinesi. Ora...va bene tutto ma o Ruiu e Ravezzani hanno poteri persuasivi paranormali o qui qualcuno ha dato per scontate troppe cose senza avete nessunissimo certezza. E se cosí fosse la pagheremo molto molto cara. Occhio perché Singer non ci mette nemmeno 1 minuti a dare mandato a Fassone (se finissimo ad Elliott e non ci fossero acquirenti e lui fosse confermato) di cedere tutti per rientrare dell'investimento.


----------



## Crox93 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mi pare una situazione fin troppo nera ed esagerata.
Rimane il fatto che penso faremo una brutta fine, ma non così tanto


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2017)

Qui torna Berlusconi occhio


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2017)

Biasin è sempre molto pacato nei toni ed intelligente nei discorsi, se si espone così i problemi sono seri, considerando la vicinanza a Fassone.
Che dire, #mainagioia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Il mio unico terrore è che tornino i 2 demoni, specialmente vicino alle elezioni. Quello là ha già cominciato a parlare di Milan.. e guarda caso, parla male della nuova società.
Da un momento all'altro vicino alle elezioni mi aspetto una dichiarazione shock: "Potrei riprendermi il Milan, o una quota minoritaria, per salvarlo ancora una volta dal tribunale"-


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_


Difficile non classificare queste come pure illazioni senza base concreta. Il rifinanziamento a medio, lungo termine della posizione con Elliott-Blue Skye, a tassi di interesse più bassi e probabile dismissione parziale della garanzia reale concessa sulle azioni del club, onde favorirne lo smobilizzo, è stata più volte annunciata da Fassone in un tempo previsto per inizio del prossimo anno. Tenderei ad attribuire di principio maggiore credibilità alla fonte rappresentata da un organo della società, che renda dichiarazioni impegnative sulla posizione finanziaria della società, che va a beneficio dei soci, dei terzi intetessati e, non ultimi, dei tifosi. Non si intende poi se questi duecento milioni, revocabili a tempo immediato, riguarderebbero il club o la sua controllante. La recedibilita' a tempo zero da un prestito, senza termine a favore del debitore, non appartiene alla razionalità di una abituale prassi commerciale finanziaria, ma a quella di un prestito tra privati per fini illeciti. Considerati i nomi dei soggetti finanziari coinvolti, escluderei operazioni di strozzinaggio, benché essa appaia non garantita da asset liquidabile del club, altro segnale di irrazionalità. Non conosciamo i contenuti delle decisioni dell'imminente Congresso del Partito Comunista cinese, ma la fonte di Biasin sembra poter predirne gli esiti sulle politiche degli investimenti oltremare in Cina. Resta da intendere quale possa essere l'impatto di tali politiche su una holding facente base ad Hong Kong che controlla una società lussemburghese che controlla un club di calcio italiano, il quale a propria volta progetta di finanziarsi con il collocamento del proprio capitale nella borsa di Hong Kong. Probabilmente vi sarà, noi non lo vediamo.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Biasin a TL*:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Ruiu ed altri avranno avuto un orgasmo in diretta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Noi possiamo solo tifare, il resto se ne devono occupare i manager


----------



## ps18ps (6 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio unico terrore è che tornino i 2 demoni, specialmente vicino alle elezioni. Quello là ha già cominciato a parlare di Milan.. e guarda caso, parla male della nuova società.
> Da un momento all'altro vicino alle elezioni mi aspetto una dichiarazione shock: "Potrei riprendermi il Milan, o una quota minoritaria, per salvarlo ancora una volta dal tribunale"-



guarda non penso proprio che torni il nano visto che ha fatto di tutto per venderlo, invece purtroppo avvicinandosi delle elezioni è probabile che le sue uscite sul milan aumentino


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Qui torna Berlusconi occhio


Sì, e Fininvest rimette a bilancio una palla al piede come era l'AC Milan... tranquillo fratello, il nano ha rischiato seriamente di farsi internare dal resto della famiglia, se non si fosse disfatto alla svelta della società... Poi, oh, nella vita tutto è possibile, eh... magari lo prende al di fuori di Fininvest, col patrimonio personale, ma mi sembra un'ipotesi ancora più fantascientifica.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2017)

Io posso solo sperare che qualcuno, oltre a noi tifosi, guardi il milan col cuore.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Difficile non classificare queste come pure illazioni senza base concreta. Il rifinanziamento a medio, lungo termine della posizione con Elliott-Blue Skye, a tassi di interesse più bassi e probabile dismissione parziale della garanzia reale concessa sulle azioni del club, onde favorirne lo smobilizzo, è stata più volte annunciata da Fassone in un tempo previsto per inizio del prossimo anno. Tenderei ad attribuire di principio maggiore credibilità alla fonte rappresentata da un organo della società, che renda dichiarazioni impegnative sulla posizione finanziaria della società, che va a beneficio dei soci, dei terzi intetessati e, non ultimi, dei tifosi. Non si intende poi se questi duecento milioni, revocabili a tempo immediato, riguarderebbero il club o la sua controllante. La recedibilita' a tempo zero da un prestito, senza termine a favore del debitore, non appartiene alla razionalità di una abituale prassi commerciale finanziaria, ma a quella di un prestito tra privati per fini illeciti. Considerati i nomi dei soggetti finanziari coinvolti, escluderei operazioni di strozzinaggio, benché essa appaia non garantita da asset liquidabile del club, altro segnale di irrazionalità. Non conosciamo i contenuti delle decisioni dell'imminente Congresso del Partito Comunista cinese, ma la fonte di Biasin sembra poter predirne gli esiti sulle politiche degli investimenti oltremare in Cina. Resta da intendere quale possa essere l'impatto di tali politiche su una holding facente base ad Hong Kong che controlla una società lussemburghese che controlla un club di calcio italiano, il quale a propria volta progetta di finanziarsi con il collocamento del proprio capitale nella borsa di Hong Kong. Probabilmente vi sarà, noi non lo vediamo.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mi viene da immaginare che il piano sia strutturato in modo che si arrivi a rivivere le riminiscenze dell'inverno 1985/86, coi tazebao fuori da San Siro con sopra scritto "Silvio, salvaci dalla vergogna".
> Ipotesi tragica, ma a turbarmi è il pensiero di tutto ciò che accadrà da adesso ad allora.
> 
> Siamo ancora alla commedia dell'arte, tra un po' si passerà al dramma. Sempre teatro è.



Comunque avete una fantasia che vi invidio a volte eh..


----------



## Eziomare (6 Ottobre 2017)

Sinceramente?
Me ne frega poco.
Ormai tutto il mio entusiasmo iniziale e' scemato fino quasi ad annichilirsi, non coltivo piu' (vane?) speranze. Tanto il Milan lo seguirei anche in serie c.
Elliot, Berlusconi, fracc****, sia quel che sia.
Fatalismo style...ahaaah


----------



## distinti (6 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo queste notizie, insieme al pessimo rendimento della squadra, abbassano l'umore dei tifosi e inevitabilmente anche la squadra ne risentirà...ho appena notato che il settore del secondo anello blu, in occasione di Inter-Milan interamente dedicato ai rossoneri, ha ancora un sacco di biglietti invenduti a 8 giorni dal match: brutto segno!


----------



## Sotiris (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Stimo Biasin e non credo che menta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Ottobre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> Purtroppo queste notizie, insieme al pessimo rendimento della squadra, abbassano l'umore dei tifosi e inevitabilmente anche la squadra ne risentirà...ho appena notato che il settore del secondo anello blu, in occasione di Inter-Milan interamente dedicato ai rossoneri, ha ancora un sacco di biglietti invenduti a 8 giorni dal match: brutto segno!



40 euro per la curva non sono pochi però


----------



## distinti (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> 40 euro per la curva non sono pochi però



Può essere, c'è da dire che il secondo arancio/rosso li vendevano a 150 e gli interisti se li sono comprati.
Altra stupidaggine è che si può comprare solo un biglietto per ogni cuore rossonero, capisco il discorso di dare priorità agli abbonati ma poi che almeno si possano prendere 2 biglietti.


----------



## AllanX (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Analizzando queste parole con lucidità mi viene da chiedermi come sia possibile che dalla Cina da un giorno all'altro chiedano indietro questi 200 milioni.
Mi spiego:
Ipotesi 1: Huarong e Haixia o chi per loro con questi 200 milioni hanno acquistato quote del Milan ergo per riavere quei soldi indietro devono per forza vedere queste quote, a chi e come venderle é un problema esclusivamente loro.
Ipotesi 2: Dalla Cina Huarong o Haixia o chicchessia ha dato questi fantomatici 200 milioni sotto forma di finanziamento. Come tutti sappiamo ogni finanziamento ha un termine. Termine che una sola parte non può anticipare senza il consenso dell'altra quindi, qualora le cose stessero così questi soldi li avranno indietro comunque, indipendentemente dal blocco dei capitali in Cina, ma solo nel momento stabilito che non credo sia tra 15 giorni.

Magari mi é sfuggito qualcosa ma messa in questi termini non prenderei questa notizia, come del resto anche altre di questo genere, come verità assolute


----------



## Black (6 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quello che ha detto ció per il quale stiamo postando qui ossia Biasin é lo stesso che ci difendeva contro Ruiu dicendo che dietro Lì c'era Huarong e che ad ottobre avrebbero sbloccato i capitali Cinesi e che avrebbero saldato il debito con Elliott. Ora invece dice le stesse cose che ha sempre detto Ruiu (nella sostanza non nei modi) su questi cinesi. Ora...va bene tutto ma o Ruiu e Ravezzani hanno poteri persuasivi paranormali o qui qualcuno ha dato per scontate troppe cose senza avete nessunissimo certezza. E se cosí fosse la pagheremo molto molto cara. Occhio perché Singer non ci mette nemmeno 1 minuti a dare mandato a Fassone (se finissimo ad Elliott e non ci fossero acquirenti e lui fosse confermato) di cedere tutti per rientrare dell'investimento.



e se vende tutti e restiamo in rosa con Abate-Montolivo-Zapata e un blocco di ragazzini dalla primavere che valore può avere la squadra?
non penso proprio si andrà a delineare questo scenario. Il valore del Milan è determinato anche dalla rosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> guarda non penso proprio che torni il nano visto che ha fatto di tutto per venderlo, invece purtroppo avvicinandosi delle elezioni è probabile che le sue uscite sul milan aumentino



Si, infatti intendevo principalmente questo... non che torni per davvero, ma che le voci su un suo ritorno e certe sue dichiarazioni a riguardo si moltiplicheranno a dismisura... provocandoci grossi mal di fegato!


----------



## ps18ps (6 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, infatti intendevo principalmente questo... non che torni per davvero, ma che le voci su un suo ritorno e certe sue dichiarazioni a riguardo si moltiplicheranno a dismisura... provocandoci grossi mal di fegato!



ah ok, si purtroppo lo penso anch'io...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2017)

Così fosse, è finita.

Amen, tanto comunque con i soldi o meno perdiamo sempre


----------



## Crox93 (6 Ottobre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Così fosse, è finita.
> 
> *Amen, tanto comunque con i soldi o meno perdiamo sempre*



Infatti


----------



## krull (6 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e se vende tutti e restiamo in rosa con Abate-Montolivo-Zapata e un blocco di ragazzini dalla primavere che valore può avere la squadra?
> non penso proprio si andrà a delineare questo scenario. Il valore del Milan è determinato anche dalla rosa.



Ribadisco che a Singer frega meno di niente del Milan. Questo ha spinto una nazione come l' Argetina nel baratro e pensi davvero che si farebbe mezzo scrupolo a smobilitare tutta la rosa per rientrare dell' investimento? Perchè nel caso in cui non trovasse rapidamente un acquirente disposto a coprire i 303 + interessi questo problemi non se ne fa. Stanne sicuro. E certo non investirà altro denaro per mantenere o addirittura rinforzare la rosa. Ricordiamoci che giochiamo in un campionato con 0 appeal, abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo rispetto ai top team e non abbiamo asset in pancia se non i giocatori. Il valore del Milan non è quello per il quale ci ha venduto Berlusconi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ribadisco che a Singer frega meno di niente del Milan. Questo ha spinto una nazione come l' Argetina nel baratro e pensi davvero che si farebbe mezzo scrupolo a smobilitare tutta la rosa per rientrare dell' investimento? Perchè nel caso in cui non trovasse rapidamente un acquirente disposto a coprire i 303 + interessi questo problemi non se ne fa. Stanne sicuro. E certo non investirà altro denaro per mantenere o addirittura rinforzare la rosa. Ricordiamoci che giochiamo in un campionato con 0 appeal, abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo rispetto ai top team e non abbiamo asset in pancia se non i giocatori. Il valore del Milan non è quello per il quale ci ha venduto Berlusconi.



Sei davvero pessimista su questa vicenda Krull. Per carità, ci sta, ma essendo un hedge fund non ha interesse a distruggere un suo asset in ogni caso. Casomai cercherebbero un acquirente, più probabilmente, e non è escluso che lo stiano già facendo.

Sul discorso della gestione economica, i top club europei stanno crescendo i propri fatturati in modo vertiginoso e le prospettive per chi investe nel calcio sono rosee. Noi siamo uno dei grandi club a avere più margine di crescita in assoluto, anche considerando che abbiamo oltre il 40% del fatturato che deriva da attività commerciali, molto più alto degli altri club italiani.

Insomma, finisse una quota (perchè 300 milioni sono una quota della società) in mano al famigerato Elliott, non avrebbero nessun interesse a scavarci la fossa e buttarci dentro tutto il Milan 

Poi essere preoccupati della vicenda è normalissimo, anche io lo sono soprattutto perchè vediamo fina dall'inizio poca chiarezza, ma mi sembri un po' troppo pessimista.


----------



## krull (6 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sei davvero pessimista su questa vicenda Krull. Per carità, ci sta, ma essendo un hedge fund non ha interesse a distruggere un suo asset in ogni caso. Casomai cercherebbero un acquirente, più probabilmente, e non è escluso che lo stiano già facendo.
> 
> Sul discorso della gestione economica, i top club europei stanno crescendo i propri fatturati in modo vertiginoso e le prospettive per chi investe nel calcio sono rosee. Noi siamo uno dei grandi club a avere più margine di crescita in assoluto, anche considerando che abbiamo oltre il 40% del fatturato che deriva da attività commerciali, molto più alto degli altri club italiani.
> 
> ...



E io cosa ho scritto scusa? Chiaramente prima cercherebbe un acquirente ma se non dovesse trovarlo in fretta questo ti vende tutto pezzo per pezzo perchè non avrebbe altro modo di rientrare dall' investimento. E mi stupisce che si faccia così fatica a capirlo o ci si senta in una botte di ferro a finire in mano ad uno che si venderebbe la madre per una plusvalenza.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Ottobre 2017)

Singer ha già in mano un potenziale acquirente. Fondi così non vanno certo all'avventura.


----------



## krull (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Singer ha già in mano un potenziale acquirente. Fondi così non vanno certo all'avventura.



Questa è una speranza che abbiamo tutti. Soprattutto che questo eventuale acquirente sia una persona seria e soprattutto non sia un' altra cordata indecifrabile


----------



## Pit96 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Bisogna iniziare a preoccuparsi?


----------



## MasterGorgo (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Singer ha già in mano un potenziale acquirente. Fondi così non vanno certo all'avventura.



Corretto l'operazione é stata resa possibile in quanto il capitale immesso da elliott era già garantito. 
Manca poco e vedremo novità. 

Poi che la Cina sia in default, con esposizioni bancarie 20 volte quelle della ue, é palese: 
prima o poi dovranno aprire il vaso al mondo e reagire, in che modo ? 
A ottobre avranno molto da discutere.
Il rischio é che si americanizzino esportando un pò di democrazia bellica in corea.... ma sono altri discorsi. 

Ma noi siamo cinesi ? x ora non mi sembra, ma nulla é come sembra


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Certo la presenza a San Siro fa pensare, inutile negarlo. Vedremo tra un po'.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Biasin a TL:
> 
> _"Non è che prima ero amico di Fassone e ora sono suo nemico, tutt'altro, io faccio informazione. Chi prima mi diceva che il closing si sarebbe fatto lo stesso, adesso mi dice che tra 15 giorni dalla Cina potrebbero chiedere indietro quei 200 milioni che erano stati investiti per l'acquisizione del Milan. Molto probabilmente non saranno sbloccati i capitali come si pensava e il problema è il che rifinanziamento deve avvenire in un termine molto breve. Cosa rischia di succedere? Che se prima andavi da Goldman Sachs e ti davano 300 milioni per chiudere la partita con Elliott se adesso ti trovi con un ulteriore buco da 200 milioni l'istituto finanziario ti dice di no, e alla fine dei giochi ti ritrovi in mano ad Elliott. "_



Fin quando non sarà saldato il debito, Singer è il proprietario in pectore, inutile girarci intorno. Non a caso era allo stadio domenica, non certo per viaggio di piacere. Che poi non gli freghi niente del Milan e ci veda solo un modo per specularci è un altro dato di fatto, perciò concordo con chi pensa che il nuovo acquirente Singer ce l'ha da tempo. E da un lato io spero di finire a Singer per poi avere finalmente un acquirente dall'identità chiara e definita, perché sarebbe pazzesco dover dipendere dai chiari di luna della Cina e del Congresso del PCC.


----------



## Serginho (6 Ottobre 2017)

Cosi come negli ultimi due anni i pesci abboccano in abbondanza, non serve nemmeno un'esca particolarmente efficace


----------

